# ***stolen***stolen***stolen***



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

***STOLEN***STOLEN***STOLEN***
Taken today at about 3pm off my drive way, in hounslow. Reg R602 LVE
2 guys reversed onto my drive and dragged the car onto a low loader. Took about 60 seconds to take it away, the front bumper is no longer on the car as it pieces in my drive way.
will post more once i know more......


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

Will share on my pages through facebook.

I'm up in cumbria.

Hope it's recovered dude.


----------



## Joker_GT-R (Dec 19, 2017)

Wow gutted for you pal, I’ll keep my eyes peeled for you, hope all turns out ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

F*** me! Will keep my eyes peeled bud. Really hope this gets recovered.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

with that MO it's gone for good. You have CCTV at all?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Wow what is the world coming to.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

F*cking bastards. Feel for you mate.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

So sorry to hear this.. I will keep an eye out for this..


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Dude . Quite a few good parts that aren***8217;t common on it incase it gets broken for parts.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I notice you had it up for sale on here last September, did anyone contact you and did you give out your address to anyone from here?

edit: Shared to the GT-RDC Facebook page.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Shared on Facebook mate


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

tonigmr2 said:


> I notice you had it up for sale on here last September, did anyone contact you and did you give out your address to anyone from here?


Good point. Can't help but think someone may have acted based on the list of bits your car has and scouted it beforehand.

EDIT - Shared on FB mate.


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah through that too was taken off the market after a couple of viewings ......trying to get CCTV footage as its a 1 way road and loads of cameras

Only 1 person off the forum was given my address.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

gutted for you. someone in the area must have some cctv


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Was it visible from the road?


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> Was it visible from the road?


Yeah it was, and the car cover was off while it was drying..... they simply hooked it up to a winch and dragged it onto a flat bed, destroying the front bumper


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Likely they***8217;ve been watching it for a while then


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

hey bro sorry to hear this will spread the word this thing was beautiful


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Just seen this on fb via emils post.
Gutted for you Alkesh; that’s the 3rd 33 within a matter of months stolen off a drive way in and around London areas, must be connected in some way.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Which was the other one? I know about the Chigwell one...


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

One was recently taken from a drive way (grey colour) and another taken from a drive (white colour) after test drive.

The 33’s are clearly being targeted and all in and around London, somebody must know something


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this mate, Hounslow is not far from me either so I will keep an eye out.


Was there a tracker on the car?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

The way they took it, it's unlikely it'll turn up.
Hope your insurance gives a decent payout. You will probably need to fight them for it...


----------



## Kc350z (Sep 13, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your loss, how very heartbreaking. Really lovely car though


----------



## SlinkyDog (Oct 8, 2016)

Damn.. sorry dude 

Keep an eye out for R34 seats going up for sale..


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

Sorry to hear about the theft,
List all the aftermarket parts that were on there so people could keep an eye out


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

It's always too late, but it cannot be re-iterated enough, if they want it, they'll take it, so you have to make it as hard as possible. Then, if they DO get it, try to do what you can to catch them.

So, Security post in the drive, it might slow them down or better dissuade them entirely.
CCTV, at least you can see how it was done and can give evidence to the police or circulate to see if anyone knows them.
And finally a Tracker. If your car is taken as the one above was, you might be able to track it at least some of the way. 

It's really sad that they are being targeted again (It was the same situation 10 years back) and you can assume if people know where your car is, it'll be a target.

Forums were always a good way for them to find cars, but with FB, it's pretty much a thief's dream as people share so much detail.

Be careful people.

Mike


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

I get the impression that these guys have done it before, I mean 60 seconds that's pro level. hate to say it but I don't think it can be recovered given the time lapsed already

I feel sorry for you man. hopefully the cctv will give some useful info


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Very sad to see, Hope it turns up


----------



## TiCo87 (Feb 14, 2014)

So gutted for you. Shared on my FB, thats 3 stolen in London since late December.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

CSB said:


> I get the impression that these guys have done it before, I mean 60 seconds that's pro level. hate to say it but I don't think it can be recovered given the time lapsed already
> 
> I feel sorry for you man. hopefully the cctv will give some useful info


There have long been rumours of a Gang in the Ilford Area, the West London/Heathrow area and up in Birmingham.

Same hotspots as years ago


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> There have long been rumours of a Gang in the Ilford Area, the West London/Heathrow area and up in Birmingham.
> 
> Same hotspots as years ago


if this has been operating for years why haven't they been caught? It seems to be a large scale operation if that's the case

its always Birmingham as well, Emil sort it out :ban:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> Forums were always a good way for them to find cars, but with FB, it's pretty much a thief's dream as people share so much detail.


This is why I have always shared so little info about my car and why no project thread.


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

OP I really hope you get the car back. There's too many horror stories of cars being stolen (not just GT-Rs) but rarely hear a happy ending.

Mook makes good points. I have a vested interested in car security because the family car's keys were taken without consent and the car written of (driver was drunk) and a neighbours RS5 was stolen. I have a garage but not big enough.

I have a deposit on an R35 and the amount of attention it got at the dealer just underlined that this car will probably attract bad attention.

My suggestions, although no comfort now, are:

- If the car is on the drive, block it in with another car
- I saw a car cover that is tailored to each car with an integrated alarm, which would be an additional layer of security. Not tried it or looked too much into it but if it is a good product, it will deter thieves
- Turn the steering wheel to one side and apply a steering wheel lock
- Get a Ghost or Pandora alarm (I've gone for the latter)
- Tracker, so you at least know where the car is (the tracker I am getting is apparently immune to jamming so they say)

Like the poster above me, I am also pretty economical with details because you don't know who reads the forum. For example, any pictures of my car will be taken on mutual ground and not outside my house.

Again, hope you get the car back OP. Will be good to hear a story of justice being served.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

moleman said:


> This is why I have always shared so little info about my car and why no project thread.


I think I'll follow suit. Always was in two minds about starting a build thread, guess my minds made up now.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

moleman said:


> This is why I have always shared so little info about my car and why no project thread.


Yup similar here, I'll share info on upgrades etc, and only post pictures on neutral ground without/blurred number plate, as these PRO criminal gangs have funds and connections, and I'm sure they could find where your car lives, by searching your number plate if they want it.



Blade1 said:


> - If the car is on the drive, block it in with another car
> - I saw a car cover that is tailored to each car with an integrated alarm
> - Turn the steering wheel to one side and apply a steering wheel lock
> - Get a Ghost or Pandora alarm (I've gone for the latter)
> ...


As above, and also Autowatch ghost to stop them starting the car even *with *the keys.


jnoor said:


> I think I'll follow suit. Always was in two minds about starting a build thread, guess my minds made up now.


Sad but true, as the forum is public anyone can view the threads, even without an account, and just browse as a guest.. I'd love to post lots of pictures from trips out etc, but you've gotta think security as best you can, as these are all high value cars.


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Is there a GTROC whatsapp group? I'd feel a lot more comfortable posting pictures etc in there, as long as there's some invite only policy.

Let's see what OP comes back with RE tracker.

OP will insurance cover the value of mods or is that something you won't get reimbursed for?


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Feel for you mate hope you get you Car back in one piece. Shared Romford


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Gutted due, saw this being shared on FB, hope you get it found ! 

.
.
Tim 'Moff' Nicholas @ TMS Motorsport
Email us : [email protected]








WhatsApp us for fast response : +447979127236
.
.
 TMS Motorsport – HKS TUNING PARTS – BUY ONLINE 

- We ship worldwide to your door -

* - Currently Breaking for parts – Ford Focus ST3 - Honda Civic FN2 -*


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Makes you wonder how these people knew that the car didn't have a tracker or any other form of security? As mentioned before maybe it was somebody who came to look the car over when it was up for sale. Feel so bad for you mate, hope something positive comes from this.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

What's the consensus on what's happening to these cars once stolen? Ringed? container and shipped abroad? Stripped for parts and sold on ebay/gumtree?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Chronos said:


> What's the consensus on what's happening to these cars once stolen? Ringed? container and shipped abroad? Stripped for parts and sold on ebay/gumtree?


Skylines, stripped, 
R35 ringed/cloned


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Cars are worth a pile of money in parts, so if it's a skyline I'd agree with Mook. It's parked up somewhere currently to check for a tracker, but will be a shell in a day or two.  Only hope is by sharing it about someone sees it on the truck or parked.


----------



## matt33gtr (Jun 19, 2011)

Really gutted for you, trackers, cameras and security posts are a must these days


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

I hope you get it back. There must be CCTV that captured where they headed to.

My car is parked in my garage and is blocked by another car. Only people I trust, will I tell them of my car. When people come to collect parts of me, I don't tell them of my car because word spread and that invites the thieves.


----------



## topsecret_gtr (Oct 26, 2017)

Theiving b******s! Will spread the word and let's hope your search via cctv reveals the scumbags. Can't even have a nice car without people trying to nick it.


----------



## topsecret_gtr (Oct 26, 2017)

It's like one day the 33's are gonna be extinct like the japanese honshu wolfs!!


----------



## Heku (Feb 7, 2002)

YokoAE86 said:


> My car is parked in my garage and is blocked by another car. Only people I trust, will I tell them of my car. When people come to collect parts of me, I don't tell them of my car because word spread and that invites the thieves.


Had something like this happen to me three times. The fourth time I caught the motherf*cker red handed in the middle of the night, pulled a gun on him and called the cops to pick him up. The word apparently spread quickly, no cars were stolen in the whole neighborhood in over three years. Now it's CCTV all around, reinforced garage doors, large gated yard with NO TRESPASSING -signs and some strategically placed razor wire, motion detectors, alarm and cars mechanically immobilized when they're not driven.

I hate thieves. The only thing they really understand is force.


----------



## Joker_GT-R (Dec 19, 2017)

Heku said:


> Had something like this happen to me three times. The fourth time I caught the motherf*cker red handed in the middle of the night, pulled a gun on him and called the cops to pick him up. The word apparently spread quickly, no cars were stolen in the whole neighborhood in over three years. Now it's CCTV all around, reinforced garage doors, large gated yard with NO TRESPASSING -signs and some strategically placed razor wire, motion detectors, alarm and cars mechanically immobilized when they're not driven.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate thieves. The only thing they really understand is force.



Same here piece of mind, less a gun, but if given the chance I would have a mobile phone activated Machine Gun Nest pointing at the garage door ha, eye in the sky 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

Gutted for you mate hope you find it. 
Btw someone contacted me a while back when i was selling the r32 shell if i wanted to cut out the chassisnumber and vin shady as ****.


----------



## Heku (Feb 7, 2002)

Joker_GT-R said:


> Same here piece of mind, less a gun, but if given the chance I would have a mobile phone activated Machine Gun Nest pointing at the garage door ha, eye in the sky


A motion-aimed sentry gun might be an idea, with a paintball gun and ample supply of riot control pepperballs? Fortunately I live in a country with more machine gun permits per capita than the US and happened to register myself as an approved collector when it was still easy. They never seem to realize the M16 is the real deal until a burst is fired into an improvised backstop and the backstop actually disintegrates. :wavey:

My sympathy towards thieves can be found in dictionary, somewhere between s*it and syphilis.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Chronos said:


> Yup similar here, I'll share info on upgrades etc, and only post pictures on neutral ground without/blurred number plate, as these PRO criminal gangs have funds and connections, and I'm sure they could find where your car lives, by searching your number plate if they want it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ghost works on the can bus. These cars do not have only from R35 on. Sad to see it go and feel for you mate. I also had my daily stolen while it wasn***8217;t as much as your R33 it***8217;s the thought someone stealing your possession. Gave me a wake up call. Russian needle, tracker, steering lock, additional alarm and hope for the best:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Chronos said:


> What's the consensus on what's happening to these cars once stolen? Ringed? container and shipped abroad? Stripped for parts and sold on ebay/gumtree?


Possibly parts or to feed the US hunger where vin swaps are very common on cars that are illegal like the R33/34 and some are registered as lawn mowers or tractors.


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

F*cking Bastards! I hope you have good news soon.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

I've got loads of security, might step it up a notch and get those security posts. 

Might require arming the wife though.


----------



## SlinkyDog (Oct 8, 2016)

Haha! My wife is Brazilian and a dab hand with a machete.. We own one too. 

I just need to deploy her if anyone goes near the Skyline .


----------



## Mrak131 (Dec 5, 2017)

I feel your pain. Hope it comes back in one piece.


----------

